# CQHAM.RU

## US5MUW

74 
    4   281 (400 )
    Tatami HK13F-AC-220v-2CP
      220 10
  220
 2   20 27
      ????

----------


## RZ3DOH

220       ,     (  ),      .    .
                 ..
   ...

----------


## US5MUW

? 
         .....
    ???  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## US5MUW

:Laughing:  
       ????
 :Laughing:

----------

?   ?          .

----------


## US5MUW



----------


## US5MUW



----------


## CHACK



----------


## US5MUW

-  -  
 :Laughing:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 220       ...


    10      220 100_150    .
      30120 ,  .



> . - ,  ...


-35,            ,  . 
 , U    -  ,     .
  (VT10)       .
     .  :Very Happy:

----------


## .

*Mamushev Alex*
...           ??? 
   ,      - 281 ......     ,   ...

----------


## US5MUW

.       :wink: 
    4   281     ,,   _ .  . ,,
         24   202  
     100 350  (  12     4  100 400       8  )

    - 8
   - 36

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ve3kf

> 


          . .      .   50  .   15 .  ,    .

----------


## US5MUW

:  :  
    2   27  20

     ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## US5MUW



----------


## ve3kf

> ?


   220      ,  
http://cqham.ru/gs-35b_1kw.htm

----------


## US5MUW

???      ?

----------


## US5MUW

http://cqham.ru/gs-35b_1kw.htm 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ve3kf

> http://cqham.ru/gs-35b_1kw.htm


    .      .
  -     ,         ,     .
    ,   .             ,      .

----------


## .

*Mamushev Alex*
         ....... ....
 -  ,    ,      ,    "",   !!!! 
  ,       ,    ,   ....  ""  ,    ,     ,     ,       -   " -   " ....     ....  
    - 35 ,    ,    " "    ,   ,       -     ....

----------


## ve3kf

> (   *****)


    ,   ,     110 .     ( 220)       .      12    4 .   .

----------


## UA1CLS

12 ,    .
      -    .

----------

> 12 ,    .
>       -    .


   ?  :!:

----------


## VA6AM

> 


     ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## EW1SW

To  *Mamushev Alex* :




> .   -        .


,  .   -()  47 - 51 ,  ,,   100   20 - 30 ,         .      .          10 - 20 .      ""  , ..           ,    .      . 
!
73!

----------


## CHACK

> : 1.   -  -  25  200  -   .


               200 .

----------


## UA1CLS

:
  ,       3

----------


## CHACK

> ,  ,      ?   -    -    .


            ,   ,      .

----------

4l1ma

----------

*CHACK*
,      ,        .

----------


## US5MUW

:  :  

   ????  :Laughing:  

             10      220
      27  20  :Sad:

----------


## Llll

> ????


  :Smile:  ,       ()           .    :Smile:  ,             ,         ,        . 

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=98863#98863  :Smile:           10     2-          .            :  :  .

----------


## US5MUW

> Mamushev Alex
> 
>       220  
> 
> 
> 
>           .   , , 5,1 ,    , made in Chine.
> P.S.    4 281   -74...  
>  .      6 ,     .      .    ,       .


      6 .... ?  ??
   800         84....       .....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ve3kf

.         5 -  .    -     . ,       ,       ..      ,     ,    . 
  , ..         .
   -       ?

----------


## ve3kf

,,    4   281 (400 ) ,,

     4 ?

----------


## UA9JES

.    ,       .

----------


## ve3kf

> 8  100 350


  25    .   ?

----------


## VA6AM

> 


        \     ?

----------


## UA1CLS

SLayout

----------


## RX3M

> .         5 -  .    -     .


 ,     -
NTC-,     74-   
  2 ,   ,  800-1000  
  .
73!rx3mb

----------


## US5MUW

:Crazy:  
    470 400  7      :Rolling Eyes:  

   24      
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ve3kf

> 200


      8  100.   4 .   16 .       4 .  100350. (      .)         100    200.             ,             25 .        .

----------


## ve3kf

> 6


 , . 
     4     ,     ( )       .. 1440  .   ,       .               .

----------


## US5MUW

24    8    :Crazy: 
  4

----------


## rv4lk

,                  .    ,   ,  ,       ,  ,        .     ""   ,    .
, RV4LK

----------


## US5MUW

....
         ???

----------


## US5MUW

?????
   ??

----------


## ve3kf

> ??


  - .  .          (). ,        3200 . 


> 24


   24               ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

> 1-2 ? 
>             . 
> 
>     ?


  1-2 ?    ,       .   ,    ,  RC.  R           . 
          ..        .   1-1,5      ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> ? 
> 2-3


  .      24    220.     .

----------


## Vytas

> ?? 8O 
> 
>       6


,    . 
  .  16  (4   4 ).     6  ...
 .  4    3 .    340.     4 ,    450 (4*80*1,4=448).  5 , 20 .  4    3  100 350,  12 .    3  4  100 450.       60,    3    25.
    ?                  .          .           .       .  
       ,       .         ,    .    , . 300,  500,   .       ,   , ,   ,  . 
    ,           .
    ,          .   .     350,    ,   300-350 (     230 )  10  (2)         .      ,    .     ,     .          .      ,   . 
           .            ,       .    ,   100,    ,      ,          .
     350,   400,    (  )    .          ,      ,      450.

----------


## US5MUW

sr 71    
    ??? 8O

----------


## sr-71



----------


## filtr

> .  15      ~15   0.000000012        3200 ?


    .. 
  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 74 
>     4   281 (400 )
>     Tatami HK13F-AC-220v-2CP
>       220 10
>   220
>  2   20 27
>       ????


 40 ...1 .  .
       .
 .
         15...30 .
* ,      .
    ,    -  
, ..     .*

 1 .,  o       
  ,        10...15 .  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

.

----------


## .

,     ,       ,      ....

----------


## ve3kf

> ????


 .
1.           .      .
2.    2-    .
3.            . 
4.   ,         50    35-50 .       ()
5.    150   ?   .      56 .

----------

> .


    ,        ?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Vytas

> .


  ?          .
       2   .       ...   :Smile:  


> 7     ...


  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

,     D1  D2   700  ,  D3 - 500.  12 , 3 .

----------


## RX9CDR

.

----------


## Vytas

> 


  202   600,     700 (203,)...  :?
       202,      , 20 .     .

----------


## Vytas

> 24   202
>    2


   . 
      ,   . 1-4  350 (  400), 5  450.

----------


## APY

,             ?

----------


## rd3ql

,             ( ,     ) ,    http://www.avselectro.ru/catalog/aks..._iek51493.html
http://www.avselectro.ru/catalog/kon..._iek51457.html
http://www.avselectro.ru/catalog/pat...aags65477.html
http://www.avselectro.ru/catalog/lam...lips48438.html

       2       20-30     ..  ,     1200     (  1.2 ) ,

----------


## US5MUW

work bench

----------


## US5MUW

work bench

----------


## Vytas

> ,            80 ,     ?            (  ,  )        .    1900        3000 .       .      800  ,      .


  ,   ,          350  .       . 
     ,         2,      .       ,  ,         . ,   ,   ,          ,     . 


> ??


 http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp2/dw.php?cm2000.zip

----------


## UD2F

> ,      ?


 6,   12 ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ,         2,      .


      .     ,      1300  ,          4 .         80 ?

----------


## EW1SW

To  * 06* :

,       .
,    ?

73!

----------


## RX3M

2 EW1SW
     ,  NTC 10 , 
  8 .    RX3AKT 
   2-72(  )
73!rx3mb

----------


## AlexanderT

, ,   .
   . ""

----------


## US5MUW



----------


## RX9CDR

> ,            (    )   .      ,    .


      ( 20%),        .  ,     -10 ( , 1  1996   62),  820  1200,      3-4.
          SG  Rhopoint.  ,      .

  ,          ,  ,       .   ,         .        ,   .

----------


## US5MUW

*Vytas*

          ???  :Sad:

----------


## Vytas

> ???


,        ,  .        440.   Analyses Setup, (   Always set defaults...), Transient/Fourier    Start Time 50 ms     . 
,           - .

----------

> AlexanderT
> 
>  , ,   .
> 
> 
>  .        .


      ,     .
     ,     ,   .
   ,    - ,         .

----------


## rd3ql

> *rd3ql*
>   ???


            ,                ,

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     . 
>      ,     ,   .


 http://electricalschool.info/main/ek...-zashhita.html     , .

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
>       ,     . 
>      ,     ,   .
> 
> 
>  http://electricalschool.info/main/ek...-zashhita.html     , .


   .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


     ?      
        .      ,      .       ,    ( 1). 
  .

----------


## rd3ql



----------

,    350     ,         2.5  .      . -    ,

----------


## Vytas

> ,    350     ,         2.5  .      . -    ,


     -         ,   .
 2        50.  ,       ,    .      ,    ,    .

----------

Vytas ,    ,?     ,     .   ,      . ,   ,     . 11 ,  , ,      . .

----------


## US5MUW

*UR5VFT*



 :wink:

----------


## RX9CDR

. -15  470.    . .

----------


## US5MUW

* 06*
       100 ?        - 
     ? :?

----------


## RX9CDR

- .  ,      .       ,    . 
       ,            ,        .   ,   ,    ,     ,   .         .      ,              .   ,     (900   )    470 . ,  ,   . 

   .   .

,    .   .

----------

> ..
> 
>  :        .doc
>  : 	
> 
> 
>  : 	 32 kb
>  : 	 184


   , .

----------

-  ,      ,       .

----------


## UR5VFT

80  500 .

----------


## rz3afi

?      !

----------

( ..   ).   4. 1 1,  3300  2200 .    10  ,   3,6 .

----------

,   .    ,        50  , .      .       80.     . ,       547    .

----------


## Vic_599

2 .
  .           .     ?   , 2400     -     .         .       .      ?    ,      .           .    - (30-40)  30 .       .     ,           .

----------

:

----------


## UR5VFT

Vic_599   40 * 14 = 560        510  ..           ..

----------


## US5MUW

:Crazy:

----------


## UR5VFT

Vic_599 14*40=560   220*2.5=550

----------


## UR5VFT

.    .

----------

> ...  DF3NP   ,     .    ,       ,   .  .


 ,        c.307   ?

----------


## R9MW

,   ,    .

----------


## rv3mi

, , !

     -   "  "!?   ,      ,   .     :  http://cqham.ru/gs-35b_1kw.htm

  RA3MU (    2 .) -             -     :-)                   .   ,              .  !  :-)

----------


## HFuser

:http://www.nd2x.net/base-1.html
  :http://www.ac6v.com/
     "HF amplifiers   "
  ARRL handbook
e.t.c

----------

> , , !
> 
>      -   "  "!?   ,      ,   .     :  http://cqham.ru/gs-35b_1kw.htm
> 
>   RA3MU (    2 .) -             -     :-)                   .   ,              .  !  :-)


   ,   .
             ,     . . 3 .    73. (  )
     .   ,   20,  .   .
              .
  .    2             .   .    , -          .   ,  .      ..
   .
   ,          .   56 .    3,7.
  73  3,7!
        .
       1  .    3-    .   .          ,    ,   .
,   !
      ,    ,       .
     .  ,         .    30- -   ,   .
    ,   - .

----------

,     .,   -   .
  :          ,    . 
      ( 20 ).
        .
          (4)      (6.).

----------

.  .

----------

,  .   .      4.

----------

,   ,            6 ,     ,        ,   .
  ,    .
  ,  3 -  .
PS.        .

----------


## Set-up

> "44- ",      .     .


.   30  , - http://www.toroid.ru/treisterR.html 

. 73!

----------


## Vytas

> " ",     (. .)   .
>          .


.       ,    ,     .       .  , , 5,6 .

----------


## rv3mi

,     :-)

 !!!

  ,       -  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

:
.   !
 ,  ,    ...   ,  .   :Crazy:  
    !
  ,           .

*  .*
   (   )   
 -      , 

    .

      2- .
   -35 (3...5 .)   220  

 -,      .

   -    15...30 , 
  40...50       .
    ,         ..

----------

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   .
> 
> 
> ,   .
> 
> 
>          ?


     ,    ,        (  http://www.trrlsever.org/SEVER/SV-NOS/sv-nos.html http://www.trrlsever.org/SEVER/trrl_sever.html)  ,  -35-,               380  50.        220,     380  220.
    :      .  Qc-   ,     (  ) 31 64 = .. Qo-   (b  h)  53  103  =     .   1,6   370 ,   0,8   1628 .    . ,     ≈ 1200.        2005 .      ,   ,          ,    ,    .     .    .           (, , )     ,          .   RA0QH        80- . (   ,     .)     .     150    0,8 -.           .
  .

----------


## ,

> ,   .   50  50 .
>    . :wink:


,    !
        .   !
  !     ,    !

----------


## ,

> -  .


     ,      .

----------

> .           (, , )     ,          .   RA0QH        80- .


  , .  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9MFU

> 99%    .  ,      -     .        .             ,    ,      ,  ,     .     -   ,  , .     .       .      .     , .       .


 ,    ,    ?,       ?     IO 100,     -  ,    ,         "     ". 73

----------


## 3

--     ,         .

----------


## Serg

5        .
 ,      ,    "20-30   +        ~220",    ,          . ,                 ? 
P.S.       25  ...

----------

Serg

----------


## ra3poy

,   3 , :  -  ,  -       1-5,  ,         ,

----------

Serg

----------


## 240

.- 24- , VT1 -      _  30 .      815.

----------


## R3DE

, :
  -140 (   ),
 100 ,
1  , 
  -   .
  ,  ,   ?

----------


## ua6ljv

> -140 (   ),
>  100 ,
> 1  , 
>   -   .
>   ,  ,   ?


  ,    ,      .   ,    (    -   ,   )      .   ,     .

----------


## Serg

.        , ,      . http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/amplifiers/ua3icv/

----------

Serg

----------


## R3DE

*UA3WM*, 
"         0.1"


 ,     0,1 .         ?  -    ,    ?

----------


## R3DE

*.*, 

   .    ,      .

----------


## R3DE

*rv6fp*, 

    , .   32 .    .       ( 15  ),   ,   .

----------


## 12

16   
  , -  25       118 ,

----------


## R3DE

*.*, 

"      "


   .   ....  ... :Razz: 

  .  .  .

----------


## R3DE

,  (   ), 16     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,  (   ), 16     ,    .


16    !    !      .
    ,    140  , 16   !

----------


## R3DE

*.*, 
"16   !"


  - . 
 43 -   .
  ( )

*  13 ():*

*UN8GEQ*, 
"   TL-922    ,      -    ,               ."


    QTH    (   -   ).    ( 133 ),  ""   -  .
     -  :Razz:

----------


## UA4HGA

> .


.               12500   .    40000  -    .      ,   ,       "".     ,                   3,14 ()        UdxId.   -     .
73. .

----------


## rv6fp

> .               12500   .    40000  -    .      ,   ,       "".     ,                   3,14 ()        UdxId.   -     .
> 73. .


  140      ,         10    , 




> .       2-10     .   -140  . 16220=3520.....      ,   -140  78-...


         ,,   10

----------


## rv6fp

> .
>           5-10 
>  D -  10-14 ,  -  3-5  .
> 
> 
>    .


  -16 . ,

----------


## npol

> 12500   .


     ,   ,   .
      3-  .

----------


## CHACK

> 3-  .


       ( ).




> 25   . 25    ,   , ,   .


     -50 3-   25,   Cu 54 (  32 )  .
  -50     .

----------


## .

> ( ).
> 
> 
> 
>      -50 3-   25,   Cu 54 (  32 )  .
>   -50     .


-50    !     140,        .

----------


## rv6fp

> , 3-  , -            .
>  3-        .....


    ,  ,      3   ,    ?      .

----------


## rv6fp

> ,    1 ,                (    )...
> 
> 
> 
>   ,    1 ,                (    )...
> 
> 
> 
>  ,    .


  ?  5   ?  :Shocked:

----------


## R3AAA

TO ra9dm  
    272.....     .       2-10     .   -140  . 16220=3520.....     ,   -140  78-...

 .   -140      .   3250     ?    78   .

----------


## ua6ljv

> -50 2  5000
>  3        .


,  .  110   4500 ,  .

*  6 ():*




> ,     - .        ,


  , ,    -?

----------


## ua6ljv

> .


   (  )   ?
 :  1  -  (    )    ?

----------


## CHACK

> ?  5   ?


 ,        .    -    . :Sad:

----------


## 240

> .
> 
> 
>                     ,     - .        ,
> 
> 
> 
>   , ,    -?


 ,  ,      ,    .       ,      .        .      ...

----------


## ua6ljv

> ,        .


         110   4500 , ,   .     ,      .




> ,  ,      ,    .       ,      .


    100%.

----------


## .

....     ,  , , ,        !!!        .   10  30.       !      ,         .

----------


## .

> ( ).     .
>    , : "  " -  . 8   .


  .      ,  .     .
 (  )        . :Smile:    . :Smile:

----------


## rv6fp

> *rv6fp*, 
> "    "
> 
> 
>  .        ( ).
> 
> 
>        ( ).
> 
>        ,  25.    -  .

----------


## R3DE

*ua6ljv*, 
     .   -  .


 ,  ...    ,        ,    ... :Razz:

----------


## R3DE

*ua6ljv*, 
 :Razz: ...  .

    .(    -   )

----------


## rv6fp

> - ,   ,   ,      ,  380    220?      ?
>     5-10 ,   2-3,  ,    ,  , ,  -   ,    .    .         .        .
>  ,       ,   .


 2008    "    -140   SDR-1000"        -140  ::::  ::::  ::::    20 

       , 2300V    
       ,    .

----------


## rv6fp

> .
>               3-   ?
> 
> 
> 3-           .


      3  ,         ,   140  ,      ,      11 ,    2009 .
    3  ,    )))))

----------


## CHACK

> 3  ,         ,  140  ,           11     2009


 ,     $  :Razz: 
      ,    3-  1-?,   3-, -  .....

----------

Serg

----------


## RAMBLER

> ....     ,  , , ,        !!!        .   10  30.


?     ? -      ,      -   .

----------


## .

> ?     ? -      ,      -   .


  .
http://www.dialelectrolux.ru/catalog...448/index.html

      .




> , , .
>  -     .  *NTC*.


  ,     .   .

----------


## npol

> ,     .   .


     . 
 :Embarassed:       ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## npol

> .


-----! 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## rw3abw

!

   -,   -!

----------


## US5MUW

!      /     !  1800, 2000, 2200 2500
    /     ?

----------

LY1SD, rw6hkf

----------


## UA4HGA

200     7      2.       -        (800),   -  ,   (1600).     .
,           ,        .          ,     -. 73. .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## rv3seu

-829,        .   ,           220.    ,         ,       .     .    . 
   ,    .

*  23 ():*

----------


## 240

> .


  .     .   .     100 nF,    ,     15      ,   ,   ,     .         .

----------


## CHACK

" " ?
       "" ,  -    .
 ,      ""      ,     ,       .
     12    100        .

----------

ua6ba, UB3RBU

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,      ""      ...


      . 
     ,     16  "" . 
   "" (  )     -  , 
      .    ,       .
             ( D,K).

----------

ut7du

----------


## UB3RBU

> !!!


 http://chiplist.ru/diodes/KD210G/  ::::  
     ,   226    ? :Crazy: 



> ,


    -12  32   .

----------


## .

> *DL5XJ*, 
>  .      (    ).      .


 , ,      .




> http://chiplist.ru/diodes/KD210G/  
>      ,   226    ?


, ,    . ...
    ,     ,     .

----------


## UB3RBU

> ,     ,     .


    ,   :::: .       :Wink: 
         ? :!:

----------


## RX9CDR

,     ?       .           .
,   ,       ?

----------


## UB3RBU

> ?


 _RX9CDR         ._      .      .

----------


## .

> ,   ,       ?


    .          ,    .      !      ,        .    ,    ,     ,    . ,           !

----------


## rv3daf

> , ,        ?


   -   209  1972 .   ,      .    180 .

----------


## 240

> 


  ,        , - .      ,(  ),   ,  ,       .    .      "" ,  ,       ,   . ,      ,      ,  .      ...

----------


## R3DZ

> ..   .


    ,     ,    - 25  25  ,    ,        ,      :Smile: 
 2   , 3000  , 90  .

----------


## CHACK

> 


        ,          -   ,     .
     1        .

       .

----------


## rv3daf

> 20.  .


   3   :Smile:   10  -  !

----------


## CHACK

> ,            10-12  ,   ,    .


 ,  " "   ,   .




> ,    50-100?


  ,    100 3        .




> ,       .


"     ,     " (.. ).




> ,      ,   LC    3- .


  AL-811    ,      ?

       -     ,  , -          75%.

----------


## tomcat

, ** ,     :

----------

LEONID2, UR5QOP

----------


## Vic_599

.     -2.5    2.5 ,    ,    16-      .    600 .      ,      500 ,       -  .       ....   ,   ,    .      -51    -21 (  ,   , ),        .

----------


## 240

> .       (310)       .


 .     .    .   ,    ,       .

----------

